# Sugarfoot's Novice FAST title



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome video production of a parti boy who makes you stand up, take notice and cheer!:cheers2: It's great to see how Sugarfoot progressed, and how the fun stays in it for you both.:dancing: Whether having a wild child moment, sailing over the jumps, or going through the weave poles, Sugar is a sight to behold.:jump:Congratulations, you have a created a happy marvel who's a joy to watch.:clap2:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I feel like I'd better hop on and explain just a little bit about this game for those who don't do Agility!

FAST (Fifteen and Send Time) is an AKC Agility game. The course is laid out with random obstacles that have certain point values. There will also be a few obstacles behind a line (the "Send" or "gamble" as it's known from a similar game in another venue), and the dog must take those obstalces in a certain order, while the handler has to stay behind that line. 

You can plan your course however you want so long as you get a certain number of points, and to get a qualifying score you must get the Send Bonus as well. So you will see dogs running about doing the obstalces in basically any order, so long as they get the Send obstacles with the handler remaining on the other side of the line. This allows the handler a little freedom to do, practice, or avoid whatever obstacles you like, so long as you get the Send, so it's a fun class for a beginner.

Some dogs find the whole concept of the Send--working away from their handler--very challenging. Sugar has his challenges, all right, but he has NO problem, working away from me, I'll tell you what! 

--Q

P.S. Thanks, Chagall's Mom--can I just say that your message *always* make me feel good? I wasn't sure about posting this--I couldn't when it was a little too fresh--but ya' know, sometimes you just gotta laugh! I love my parti boy, and, yeah, he's a handful, but he has all the potential to be a real superstar.


----------



## calarche (May 6, 2013)

Go Sugarfoot! Nova wants to grow up and be just like you! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ciscley (Jul 16, 2013)

*LOVE the real footage*

Totally love watching a dog grow. It's got to be one of the best parts about doing these kinds of activities. Super big fun to watch, thanks!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Loved watching sugarfoot!!!!!!!! So much fun !! Bouncy cute poodle!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I really enjoyed that! It made me smile cuz he looked like he was just having so much darn fun!!!LOL! Viva de Sugarfoot!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations on your title. One thing those of us running agility poodles will never be accused of is having a dog that doesn't like to run! If only they would run where they were supposed to every time.

Where are you located? We don't have many agility venues that are on dirt that looks as loose as where you got your title. We run outdoors on grass and indoors usually on rubber matting. When it is dirt it is hard packed.


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

Thankyou, thankyou, THANKYOU for posting! That was such a cute and fun video to watch! Good boy Sugar!

Rebecca


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

lily cd re said:


> Where are you located? We don't have many agility venues that are on dirt that looks as loose as where you got your title. We run outdoors on grass and indoors usually on rubber matting. When it is dirt it is hard packed.


I live in Houston, TX. The majority of our local trials are on dirt, either at the venue in the first two runs of my video or a second, similar venue: both are outdoor covered horse / livestock arenas. Then we have a small number of shows on artificial turf (indoor soccer arenas, really nice stuff). The huge Reliant World Series of Dog Shows, where the last two runs were filmed, had "rodeo dirt" hauled in this year for the Agility dogs. Properly treated, it was a great surface.

I've never run on grass before; that must be a treat!

Thanks for the kind words, everyone! 

--Q


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

thanks for posting the actual video. i thoroughly enjoyed sugarfoot's enthusiasm - and his attempts to cut corners during the weaves. hey, why waste time if the object is to get from one end to the other! excellent dog logic.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Grass is nice as long as it doesn't rain. Then it gets tricky. So far I've stayed on my feet in the rain, but I've seen a couple of people go body surfing so to speak. I get a little nervous for Lily running on wet obstacles too.


----------



## Sookster (Apr 11, 2011)

Aw, thanks for posting the video! I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed watching Sugarfoot's runs. He looks like he had SO much fun and I just love his goofy boy antics. I see myself and Shooter having very similar runs in a year or so!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I love your video. Especially seeing what fun Sugar is having. Yes, he has wild child moments but his connection to you, his distance work, his weaves ... You have so much to be proud of and I don't see any embarrassing moments but I do see lots of promise.


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

The video was so adorable. Thanks for posting. Sugarfoot is very beautiful and graceful.


----------

